# fitness



## dockrot (Apr 14, 2008)

I'm 51. I used to be able to hike all day and benchpress a jeep. Now I'm a wimp. I was gonna hike down off the Monte Cristo highway, but if I happen to get something down in there (I have both tags) getting it out might give me a heart attack, I used to go out on top of Raft River mountains which is mostly sidehill stalking, but that place is crowded these days. I also have hunted water holes above the Left Hand Fork of Blacksmith, but that is also serious hiking. Is there anywhere around northern UT where an old fat guy can access deer and elk without blowing out a lung in the process?


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Good luck finding a easy place to get a elk out or find a elk. They will be in the deep canyons hang out.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Just buy a wheeler like every other 51 year old fat guy in Utah...

The Northern end of the state is just one big wheeler trail, you should be able to get anywhere you want to.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> Just buy a wheeler like every other 51 year old fat guy in Utah...
> 
> The Northern end of the state is just one big wheeler trail, you should be able to get anywhere you want to.


Hey now i,m not 51 and yes i,m fat but I got couple 4 wheelers and I love them. :mrgreen:


----------



## Finnegan (Sep 7, 2007)

You can hunt the Monte without killing yourself, but hiking off the highway isn't the way to go about it. Run down to the DWR map store and get a USGS map of the area for $7.00. With a little planning, you can get around just fine. And if you've got a partner or somebody to drive a vehicle for you, there are some easy downhill hikes from one road to another.

Don't expect to get away from the crowds up there, though.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

dkhntrdstn said:


> TEX-O-BOB said:
> 
> 
> > Just buy a wheeler like every other 51 year old fat guy in Utah...
> ...


I know you do Dustin. I don't hate the people, just the wheelers.

BTW, I fixed your spelling and punctuation errors. :mrgreen:


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> dkhntrdstn said:
> 
> 
> > [quote="TEX-O-BOB":32e66or0]Just buy a wheeler like every other 51 year old fat guy in Utah...
> ...


I know you do Dustin. I don't hate the people, just the wheelers.

BTW, I fixed your spelling and punctuation errors. :mrgreen:[/quote:32e66or0]

Thanks. BTW I got spell check on my computer now. :mrgreen:


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

You've got spell check now! WOW! The forum will never be the same again. Did you get punctuation and sentence forming check too? Or is that still gonna be an adventure for ya! :mrgreen:


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> You've got spell check now! WOW! The forum will never be the same again. Did you get punctuation and sentence forming check too? Or is that still gonna be an adventure for ya! :mrgreen:


That I will still have to work on.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

dkhntrdstn said:


> TEX-O-BOB said:
> 
> 
> > You've got spell check now! WOW! The forum will never be the same again. Did you get punctuation and sentence forming check too? Or is that still gonna be an adventure for ya! :mrgreen:
> ...


There, I fixed it for ya...


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

See I'm learning still.


----------



## stillhuntin (Feb 14, 2008)

*dtsn*!!! :shock: 
Leave it alone. We love ya man, just like you _are_!!


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

stillhuntin said:


> *dtsn*!!! :shock:
> Leave it alone. We love ya man, just like you _are_!!


Thanks. But some people don't like it and it would be better for me to spell thing right.


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

stillhuntin said:


> *dtsn*!!! :shock:
> Leave it alone. We love ya man, just like you _are_!!


It doesn't help with grammar or punctuation, so it will be fine, but I will miss the old Dustin posts, some of them left you scratching your head saying WTF! :wink: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

jahan said:


> stillhuntin said:
> 
> 
> > *dtsn*!!! :shock:
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: O don't worry. I will post up some time the old me. :mrgreen:


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> Just buy a wheeler like every other 51 year old fat guy in Utah...
> 
> The Northern end of the state is just one big wheeler trail, you should be able to get anywhere you want to.


Boy, glad I live in Yoming........This 58 year-old fay guy still walks... packs elk quarters out on his back.

No wheelers at the Goobers..............maybe when I get old.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

wyogoob said:


> TEX-O-BOB said:
> 
> 
> > Just buy a wheeler like every other 51 year old fat guy in Utah...
> ...


Ya, well WY is smart. They outlaw wheelers in most places during the hunt. How would it be...


----------



## ktowncamo (Aug 27, 2008)

A guy I talked to in Colorado said DWR for CO is actually closing down many 4x4 roads so that many areas are hike in only. Imagine if that happened in Utah! (then you'll wake up from a dream)

What was this thread about? Spelling? Punctuation? 4 Wheelers? :wink:


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

I thought it was about bench pressing Jeeps...


----------



## InvaderZim (Sep 7, 2007)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> WY is smart.


You've told a lot of larfs, but this one takes the cake! :wink:

:mrgreen:


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

InvaderZim said:


> TEX-O-BOB said:
> 
> 
> > WY is smart.
> ...


I went to the doctor and she found a larf the size of a quarter in one of my hidey places, been there for 15 years she said.


----------

